

World War II’s Strangest Battle: When Americans and Germans Fought Together - happyscrappy
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/05/12/world-war-ii-s-strangest-battle-when-americans-and-germans-fought-together.html?via=twitter_page

======
tempestn
Was on the homepage for a while a few months back:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8813018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8813018)

------
jbhatab
Very interesting story full of awesomeness.

French politicians putting aside differences to fight.

Anti-nazi Germans fighting German nazis.

Women staying to fight to protect their trapped husbands.

And it's all in a castle, which is just the icing on this ridiculous cake.

------
Spooky23
Cool story. The book is a little dry -- it would have been a better long-form
magazine article.

------
MichaelCrawford
Just as strange is that the British Royal Navy took the lives of a thousand
French sailors after France fell to Germany. This because the Brits didn't
want a French ship to fall into NAZI hands.

------
joelhaasnoot
Recently read Band of Brothers - pretty sure this story was one of the ones
that is mentioned in passing towards the end of the book.

------
drmarianus
The author really likes to mention how very true and factually accurate this
story is.

------
LeonigMig
sure that isn't the strangest battle in WWII

